

Show HN: Weekend Project - Create Simple Android mockup - angry-hacker
http://yeblon.com/androidmockup/

======
chriseidhof
Nice! I tried dragging components onto the screen, took me a minute before I
realized I had to click them and then drag them around.

~~~
yamilg
Same here, I was trying to drag all along, I guess that's the natural way we
understand apps nowadays.

Great app anyways! keep it up, great work! ;)

------
angry-hacker
It's my little weekend project to practice javascript/jquery. You can also
save the layout if you want to share it for whatever reason :)

~~~
prak
I think the link to create a new document breaks.

~~~
angry-hacker
Thank you, I fixed the problem :)

~~~
angry-hacker
I think you need to refresh the page

~~~
thricedotted
I did a hard refresh and tried it in two different browsers just now -- are we
talking about the same link? I'm referring to the one right above the info
button.

------
1880
Very nice!

A suggestion: make mockups exportable to images. It shouldn't be hard with
something like this: <http://www.nihilogic.dk/labs/canvas2image/>

~~~
yamilg
For the time being I suggest using ⌘ + ⇧ + 4

------
iworkforthem
Nice!

You definitely have your MVP done already. Just a suggestion, it would be nice
to allow saving of the completed mockup in pdf or img.

The ability of multiple revisions of a mockup would be nice.

------
a1k0n
Cool. Bug report: the first element appears behind the phone as soon as you
move it around (you can still drag it around behind the phone). Subsequent
elements work fine. This is on Chrome/OSX.

------
fourspace
Nice work! I've been hacking on something very similar. What are you using to
save the layouts?

~~~
angry-hacker
The saving part is actually quite odd :) I get innerHTML (with inline css to
position the elements correctly) of the layout where you can insert objects
and save it to database.

~~~
svigraham
This is awesome. Maybe, you can store the current elements coordinates to
prevent overlapping on top of each other when you click multiple elements at
the same time. Not a biggie. Love it.

------
bosie
looks good.

one thing though: on my 30" the distance between the phone elements and the
bin is extremely far (worse on the rotated 24"). move the bin or let me remove
an element by dbl-clicking it.

~~~
angry-hacker
I imagined something like this could be a problem. Thanks for the idea to
delete elements with doubelcick. I implemented it already :)

~~~
tim_iles
Hmm, I find the double-click-to-delete feature unintuitive, and too easy to
delete elements accidentally. I was clicking some text to edit it, and ended
up deleting it by mistake.

Otherwise, great tool!

------
daviday
Great tool. Two questions. Any way to edit or save in private?

~~~
daviday
and the second one would be, any way to resize the objects?

------
2mur
Very cool. This could be really handy!

------
georgieporgie
Very cool, but I totally don't understand the UI. :-)

* I was able to edit some text at some point, but I don't know how I did it, and I don't know how to do it again. Can the text of all elements be edited?

* Double clicking an element deletes it?

------
alleri
Nice!

~~~
alexanderberman
Awesome project!

